# Hanseaten-Dialer: Verdächtige auf freiem Fuß



## sascha (29 Juni 2004)

*Hanseaten-Dialer: Verdächtige auf freiem Fuß (aktualisiert 17 Uhr)*

Nach dem Schlag gegen die Hanseatische Abrechnungssysteme (HAS) hat die Hamburger Staatsanwaltschaft heute weitere Details der Aktion bekannt gegeben. Demnach gehen die Ermittler derzeit von bis zu 30.000 Geschädigten allein in Deutschland aus. Die am Montag festgenommenen Geschäftsführer der HAS sind inzwischen aber wieder auf freiem Fuß.

Die Hanseatische Abrechnungssysteme GmbH war Teil eines Firmengeflechts, das seit einem halben Jahr Internetsurfer in ganz Deutschland in Atem gehalten hatte. Unter Namen wie Hamburger Forderungs-Management, Digital Web Media Limited oder Nesa Inkasso wurden dabei Rechnungen und Mahnungen für angeblich abgeschlossene Erotik-Abonnements verschickt (Dialerschutz.de berichtete mehrfach). An die Adressen ihrer Opfer kamen die mutmaßlichen Betrüger über einen Trick: Sie versteckten hinter Werbebannern und auf bestimmten Internetseiten Dialer, die sich beim Klick installierten und über Ortsnetznummern – etwa die 069 für Frankfurt – einwählten. Dabei wurde die Rufnummer der Betroffenen übertragen. Über Rückverfolgung, teilweise auch über Anrufe unter fadenscheinigen Vorwänden, gelangten die Täter so an die Daten für den Rechnungsversand.

Webseiten wie Dialerschutz.de und Computerbetrug.de, aber auch Verbraucherschutzorganisationen und Regulierungsbehörde wurden in den vergangenen Monaten von Meldungen geschädigter Surfer regelrecht überschwemmt. In Deutschland wurden die Strafanzeigen Geschädigter bei der Staatsanwaltschaft Hamburg zusammengeführt, wo ein Sammelermittlungsverfahren lief. Am Montag nun durchsuchten Fahnder Büros und Wohnungen in Hamburg, Frankfurt und Karlsruhe. Dabei wurden 80 Computer, zwei Server und weiteres Beweismaterial sichergestellt. Zwei Geschäftsführer wurden vorläufig festgenommen. "Sie befinden sich aber mittlerweile wieder auf freiem Fuß", erklärte ein Sprecher der Staatsanwaltschaft am Dienstagnachmittag gegenüber Dialerschutz.de. Haftbefehl sei nicht beantragt worden. Ermittelt werde wegen des Verdachts des gewerbsmäßigen Betruges, wobei die Tatverdächtigen die Vorwürfe nicht eingeräumt hätten: "Es gibt Einlassungen einer der Personen, die nun überprüft werden." 

Hamburgs Leitender Oberstaatsanwalt hatte am Vormittag gesagt, dass die Haupttäter in solchen Fällen oft im Ausland sitzen und mit ihrer Masche „unglaubliche Summen“ kassierten. Ob dies im Fall der HAS ebenso ist, dazu wollte sich der Sprecher nicht äußern. Allein in Deutschland, wo bislang „nur“ 1500 Strafanzeigen vorliegen, soll der Gewinn der Betrüger nach derzeitigen Schätzungen bei rund 2,5 Millionen Euro liegen. Die Zahl der eigentlich Geschädigten liege aber mit Sicherheit höher. Die Ermittlungen werden mit sicherheit noch einige Zeit dauern. "Allein die Auswertung der sichergestellten Unterlagen wird uns eine geraume Zeit beschäftigen", so die Staatsanwaltschaft. 


cu,

Sascha

*Bericht wurde um 17 Uhr aktualisiert und ergänzt. *


----------



## A John (29 Juni 2004)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> *Hanseaten-Dialer: Verdächtige auf freiem Fuß (aktualisiert 17 Uhr)*
> 
> Nach dem Schlag gegen die Hanseatische Abrechnungssysteme (HAS) hat die Hamburger Staatsanwaltschaft heute weitere Details der Aktion bekannt gegeben. Demnach gehen die Ermittler derzeit von bis zu 30.000 Geschädigten allein in Deutschland aus. Die am Montag festgenommenen Geschäftsführer der HAS sind inzwischen aber wieder auf freiem Fuß.


Dann kann man wohl davon ausgehen, das diese Herrschaften ihre "Geschäfte" alsbald wieder aufnehmen werden. Das die sich von Verboten und Verfügungen nicht beeindrucken lassen, haben sie ja bewiesen. 
Offensichtlich besteht dazu auch kein Grund, denn dass die Ermittlungen sowie die Untersuchung der 80 PC und 2 Server noch zu Lebzeiten der Verdächtigen abgeschlossen werden, halte ich für fraglich.
Die haben also alle Zeit der Welt.

Gruss A. John


----------



## technofreak (29 Juni 2004)

A John schrieb:
			
		

> Dann kann man wohl davon ausgehen, das diese Herrschaften ihre
> "Geschäfte" alsbald wieder aufnehmen werden. Das die sich von Verboten und Verfügungen
> nicht beeindrucken lassen, haben sie ja bewiesen.


So einfach dürfte das nicht sein, wenn wie berichtet eine  ganze LKW Ladung Unterlagen beschlagnahmt wurden...

tf


----------



## Heiko (29 Juni 2004)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> So einfach dürfte das nicht sein, wenn wie berichtet eine  ganze LKW Ladung Unterlagen beschlagnahmt wurden...


Erfahrungsgemäß dürfte die Ermittlungszeit dann zwischen einem und zwei Jahren betragen.


----------



## Anonymous (29 Juni 2004)

Und wenn, heißen die bald anders und operieren von der Karibik aus. Wetten?


----------



## Reducal (29 Juni 2004)

Wette einen Zwickel dagegen!


----------



## sascha (29 Juni 2004)

> Wette einen Zwickel dagegen!



Da halte ich wiederum dagegen. Die zwei Festgenommenen sind nicht mal die Spitze des Eisbergs. Was wetten, dass unsere Freunde in Dänemark sich bald wieder was Neues einfallen lassen...


----------



## Reducal (29 Juni 2004)

Wer redet hier von Dänemark - hier sind Spanier am Werk (obwohl auch aus Dänemark). Ich schätze, hier wird uns ein Exempel vorgeführt - mEn gibt es nach wie vor eine strikte Trennung zwischen HAS und HFM, auch wenn die Nesa Inkasso eine Verbindung darstellt. Aber damit hat es sich ja nun erledigt.
Ein wenig irretiert bin ich jedoch über die abnehmhenden Postings, hinsichtlich der HFM GmbH - haben die sich (wie früher mit der Tele Hansa) zurück gezogen?


----------



## sascha (29 Juni 2004)

> hier sind Spanier am Werk



Meinst Du Deutsche mit Wohnsitz auf Mallorca oder echte Spanier?


----------



## Reducal (29 Juni 2004)

Gibt es dort überhaupt echte Spanier im Dialer-Milleu?


----------



## Antidialer (30 Juni 2004)

Ich dachte eigentlich bisher, der "Chef" der Bande ist Däne und schon durch Tele Team Work bekannt. Oder werf ich da etwas durcheinander?


----------



## Reducal (30 Juni 2004)

Chef von *HAS* und DWML ist Däne und lebt auf Spanien. Früher war er mit der Sun Infomedia S.L der Crosskirk sehr nahe.

Die *HFM* sind auch Dänen und rekrutieren sich insbesondere aus der Tele Team Work ApS und wahrscheinlich auch der Secure Tele Transfer ApS.


----------



## Anonymous (2 Juli 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Chef von *HAS* und DWML ist Däne und lebt auf Spanien. Früher war er mit der Sun Infomedia S.L der Crosskirk sehr nahe.


 Und er ist via "Sun Telecom", dem Vorinhaber vieler DWM-Seiten, Partner gleich mehrerer einschlägiger deutscher und "deutscher" Unternehmen
sgt. pepper


----------



## galdikas (3 Juli 2004)

sgt.pepper7 schrieb:
			
		

> Reducal schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Siehe den Thread Sun Telecom S.L. (H.A.S.Hanseatische Abrechnungs-Systeme GmbH)  ( http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4259 )

gal.


----------



## Anonymous (3 Juli 2004)

*Gibt es die Sun Infomedia noch?*

Es würde mich interessieren ob es die Sun Infomedia bzw. die Comet Media noch gibt.


----------



## Anonymous (3 Juli 2004)

galdikas schrieb:
			
		

> Siehe den Thread Sun Telecom S.L. (H.A.S.Hanseatische Abrechnungs-Systeme GmbH)  ( http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4259 )
> gal.





			
				nach Gal zitiert schrieb:
			
		

> E. ist als Generaldirektor der im Lizenzrechte-Handel taetigen schweizerischen Aktiengesellschaft High Media Ventures SA auch an den auf die High Media Ventures S.A. registrierten Domains sxnetworks, sxdialer und dialerpc beteiligt


...und beim Downloadort des neuen Abrechnungsbeispiels der suntelecom taucht HMV auch wieder auf. Der mir vorliegende ST-Testdialer ("skylift") existiert also leider nicht mehr... 





			
				suntelecom-testdialer schrieb:
			
		

> Please visit our helppage for a connection-solution at http://www.digit**-sim****.***/hilfe/
> or send us a email to: [email protected]*****line.com


Zur "Comet Media" noch was: Die suntelecom bietet SMS-Logos und Klingeltöne an unter einer domain, die registriert ist für "Comet Media" (den link findet man auf der suntelecom-Spanien-Seite). Klickt man auf weitere Infos zum Dialer-Geschäftsbereich, landet man aktuell bei E.D., das Abrechnungsbeispiel führt sogar im frame der Sun zu HMV... Was gal also Geschäftsbeziehungstechnisch schrieb, lässt sich online auch aktuell nur bestätigen.


----------

